# clicking noise when car is warm



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

So my '91 Stanza makes a clicking, clunking noise on the driver's side but only when the car is really warm. It ticks when I break, when I accelerate and especially when I go over bumps. Sounds and feels like part of the suspension but when I drive the car in the morning everything feels fine. I have new struts, strut mounts and lower ball joints in the car so it's not that. I know something's wrong with the rack and pinion. Could it be the power steering pump?


----------



## outcastwzl (Jul 5, 2005)

My stanza does the ticking noise..but its becuase the engine fan is not coming on...so i just jumper it in the fuse box...but It might be similar problem..maybe its just over heating..thats what mine was doing.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Noises*

Its not the power steering pump because it is on the passenger side of the car. It might be an exhaust leak or even a lifter sticking. Try an additive in your oil or gas like lucas products.


----------

